# :::::Absolute Dedication:::::



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

I've decided after taking about a week off of the previous routine that I was doing, that this is by far the ONLY routine that I should be doing, whatsoever. The split and routine that I was doing before was basically a rip-off of Layne Norton's old routine, incorporating heavy powerlifting style days and and light bodybuilding style days into the same work week. The split that I'm going to be following is a bit different than it was before, with the same basic principles. 

The split is going to be:

*Mon: Rest (cardio, abs, forearms, calves)
Tue: Light Chest/Shoulders
Wed: Light Back/Triceps
Thu: Light Legs/Biceps
Fri: Rest (cardio, abs, forearms, calves)
Sat: Heavy Push
Sun: Heavy Pull*

As most of you know from reading my previous journals my light days are focusing on supersets, dropsets, trisets, giant sets, and various other intensity techniques. And my heavy days are mainly focusing on compound movements, and will typically be started off with an exercise pyramidding up to my 3RM, on that specific exercise. In other words a heavy push day might be started with incline bench presses, where I'll do:

95 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3​
Any comments/feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as always, thanks! 

By the way, to some of you I should look familiar. Previous username was M.J.H.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 2, 2007)

cant this good luck.


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

*Rubes*
Thanks dude.


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

Tuesday; 11-27-2007


*Light Chest/Shoulders*
(45 minutes, 31 sets)

_Triset_
*1. Flat DB Flyes / Dips / Cable Crossovers*
40's x 12 / 12 / 30 x 12
40's x 12 / 12 / 30 x 12

_Superset_
*2. Hammer Strength Bench Presses / Pec-Deck Flyes*
190 x 10 / 145 x 10
190 x 10 / 145 x 10
190 x 10 / 145 x 10

_Dropset_
*3. Low Cable Crossovers*
20 x 8
15 x 8
10 x 8

_Dropset_
*4. DB Lateral Raises*
40's x 6
35's x 6
30's x 6
25's x 6
20's x 6
10's x 6

_Superset_
*5. Hammer Strength Military Presses / DB Front Raises*
150 x 8 / 40's x 8/8
150 x 8 / 40's x 8/8

_Triset_
*6. Vertical Leg Raises / Rope Cable Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 50 x 12 / 35's x 12/12
10 / 50 x 12 / 35's x 12/12

*7. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual. Pigged the hell out last night for some reason, I ended up being starving all friggin' day. Feel better today, and am looking forward to being back on a program I KNOW works for me. :thumbsup:

Sleep-
10 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

Wednesday; 11-28-2007


*Light Back/Triceps*
(40 minutes, 30 sets)

_Dropset_
*1. Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
50 x 9
35 x 9
25 x 9
20 x 9
15 x 9

_Superset_
*2. BTN Cable Pulldowns / Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
140 x 8 / 20's x 8
140 x 8 / 20's x 8

_Dropset_
*3. Rope Cable Rows*
95 x 10
65 x 10
35 x 10

*4. DB Shrugs*
80's x 12
80's x 12

_Superset_
*5. One-Arm DB French Presses / One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*
35 x 8/8 / 30 x 8/8
35 x 8/8 / 30 x 8/8

_Dropset_
*6. Rope Cable Pressdowns*
70 x 7
60 x 7
50 x 7
40 x 7
30 x 7 
20 x 7

_Triset_
*7. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Decline Plate Twists*
10 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12
10 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12

*8. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
8 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

Thursday; 11-29-2007


*Light Legs/Biceps*
(45 minutes, 24 sets)

_Superset_
*1. DB Lunges / ATF Smith-Machine Squats*
55's x 10 / 150 x 8
55's x 10 / 150 x 8

*2. Hyperextensions*
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

_Dropset_
*3. Leg Extensions*
Stack x 8
250 x 8
205 x 8
160 x 8

_Superset_
*4. Incline DB Curls / CG Cable Curls*
35's x 10/10 / 50 x 10
35's x 10/10 / 50 x 10

_Dropset_
*5. Crossbody DB Hammer Curls*
55's x 6/6
45's x 6/6
35's x 6/6

_Triset_
*6. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10
10 / 30 x 10 / 35's x 10/10

*7. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

Friday; 11-30-2007


*Rest*

*1. DB Twists*
35's x 15/15
35's x 15/15
35's x 15/15

_Dropset_
*2. Machine Hack Squat Calf Raises*
Stack x 12
330 x 12
270 x 12
210 x 12
150 x 12

_Triset_
*3. Vertical Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Side Bends*
10 / 30 x 12 / 35's x 12/12
10 / 30 x 12 / 35's x 12/12

*4. Cardio*
5 minutes on the elliptical machine + 5 minutes on the treadmill.


Diet-
Clean, usual. 

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

Saturday; 12-1-2007


*Heavy Push*
(25 minutes, 16 sets)

I typically would do a bit more like abs and cardio at the end of my workout but my stupid gym closes ridiculously early on Sunday's for whatever reason. 

*1. Hammer Strength Bench Presses*
280 x 6
280 x 6
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3

*2. Hammer Strength Military Presses*
190 x 6
190 x 6
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3
280 x 3

*3. Cable Pressdowns*
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6


Diet-
Clean, but TONS of liquor!

Sleep-
7 hour.​


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

Starting a variety of new supplements in the next 3-4 days. I'm going to try and track my progress on all of these. They are going to the following:


Epistane (30mg first 2 weeks, 40mg second 2 weeks)
6-OXO (4 per day for a week, then 3 per day until bottle finished)
Green MAGnitude (2 scoops in 20 oz. Gatorade during workouts)
Perfect Cycle Liver Support (2 per day entire cycle)

I'm really hoping for some great gains. Right now I'm eating a TON of protein, and close to zero carbs, and moderate to high fat. I really like eating this way as I'm holding much less water. The only other supplements that I'll be taking are about 6-8 scoops of whey protein per day, Hydroxycut Hardocore, and that's about it. Right now I'm around 208 lbs. and I'm going to post 2 recent before pictures. There are a bunch more in my member gallery.


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

Sunday; 12-2-2007


*Heavy Pull*
(25 minutes, 15 sets)

Really cut short again today in the gym because my gym has such sh-tty f-ckin' hours! Really frustrating because I never seem to have enough time on Saturday or Sunday's to really do my abs/cardio at the end of my workout.

*1. Bentover DB Rows*
90's x 6
90's x 6
105's x 4
105's x 4
105's x 4
*130's x 3!*

*2. CG Cable Pulldowns*
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
240 x 3
240 x 3

*3. Crossbody DB Hammer Curls*
45's x 6/6
45's x 6/6
75's x 4/4
*95's x 3/3!*
75's x 4/4






YouTube Video











The 95's really weren't too bad at all today, used some momentum I know but for what it's worth I was pretty happy with my PR. 


Diet-
Clean, usual.

Sleep-
7 hours.​


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

Attached Thumbnails - Lookin' good. 

What are your goals?  7% very lean. Bulking now?

How many cal (approx)?


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 2, 2007)

*Big G
*Thanks for the post bro, appreciate you stopping by. I honestly don't track my calories anymore, haven't for the past year or so. Lately I've just been eating extremely low-carb, and extremely high-protein and healthy fats. Here is a sample day for my diet:







8:00 AM: 20 oz. Gatorade + 1 scoop of Cell-Mass
9:30 AM: 3 scoops of Muscle Milk + 1 scoop of whey protein
11:30 AM: 3-4 oz. raw almonds
3:30 PM: 2.5 scoops whey protein + 6-8 tbsp. natural peanut butter
7:30 PM: 2-3 oz. almonds / beef jerkey / pork rinds, something low-carb
9:30 PM: 2 turkey burgers + 2 slicse of fat-free cheese
Mightnight: 2 scoops of whey protein + 4 tbsp. natural peanut butter

Hopefully that gives you an idea of roughly what I'm eating daily.


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

l-lERCULES said:


> 9:30 AM: 3 scoops of Muscle Milk + 1 scoop of whey protein
> 11:30 AM: 3-4 oz. raw almonds
> 3:30 PM: 2.5 scoops whey protein + 6-8 tbsp. natural peanut butter
> 
> Mightnight: 2 scoops of whey protein + 4 tbsp. natural peanut butter



Dude, 

12tbsp PB & 4oz almonds! That's a helluva lotta nuts!

 No comlpete protein 9:30am-3:30am!!!? WTF? Nuts are incomplete (but surely you already know that).

Why carb restricted? Still cutting!? How lean you wanna get!?

Why whey and not casein before bed?

Also, why so much whey? No chicken, fish, beef etc?


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 3, 2007)

*Big G
*I know what you're saying, and that's just an example bro. That was yesterday, I eat tons and tons and tons of steak, chicken, tuna, canned chicken, whey protein, salmon, turkey, lean ham, etc. I literally pretty much eat anything that's low-carb, high-protein, etc. Some people think low-carb is just a phase not a lifestyle - but with me it's really a lifestyle I absolutely love it.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice shoulder development you got going on there! 

I agree w/you on the diet - you are taking in alot of whey vs. meat protein, but I am the same way on carbs.. I have to keep mine pretty low most of the time, and my protein high.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 3, 2007)

crazy weight on the bent over rows


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 3, 2007)

*katt
*Thanks for stopping by, appreciate it. And yeah my shoulders have always been a big strong point for me. I'm trying to get my arms back up to where they should be and I'm thinking in the next 3-4 months I'll really make some solid gains with the supplements I'll be taking, stay tuned.

*Rubes
*Thanks for the support, bro. I absolutely love bentover DB Rows, and can really attribute a lot of my recent back development to them.


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 3, 2007)

Monday; 12-3-2007


*Rest
**
1. DB Twists
*40's x 12/12
40's x 12/12
40's x 12/12

_Triset_
*2. Hanging Leg Raises / Weighted Crunches / Planks
*10 / 20 x 12 / 0:30
10 / 20 x 12 / 0:30

_Dropset_
*3. Machine Hack Squat Calf Raises
*Stack x 12
330 x 12
270 x 12
210 x 12

*4. Cardio
*5 minutes on the elliptical machine.


Diet-
Clean, usual. High-calorie, high-protein, low-carb.

Sleep-
7 hours.
​


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

Fair play. Nice journal.
I'll be in and out.


----------



## Mista (Dec 3, 2007)

You can lift a bit of weight for you size. Nice work man.


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 4, 2007)

*Big G*
Thanks bro, appreciate the feedback. I'm looking forward to getting started on all my new supplements tomorrow, hoping for some nice solid gains. 

*Mista*
Thanks bro, appreciate it.


----------

